# Need Help



## JazzyJess (Mar 19, 2003)

I think my fish are starting to swap i though they wher getting sick cuz they are nipin at each other its werid and dancing around. I just started after i clean the tank today. And one of them wont eat it . I have 4 rb in 55 . i dont know what to do i read that breeding page and it dosnt say that if they nip at each other. i just hope there not getting sick.

Thx

Jesse

P.S here is vid wut there doing

Http://itrspec.com/VIDS/MVI_0159.AVI
Http://itrspec.com/VIDS/MVI_0163.AVI
Http://itrspec.com/VIDS/MVI_0162.AVI


----------

